# 1673 Puritan Preface to the Scottish Metrical Psalter



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 28, 2008)

A helpful resource for those studying exclusive psalmody or the Puritan understanding of the place of psalms in worship is the Puritan Preface to the Scottish Metrical Psalter published in 1673.

Links and Downloads Manager - Worship - Puritan Preface to the Scottish Metrical Psalter - The PuritanBoard

For those who may be interested, as much as possible I've provided some basic biographical links and resources for the signers here (one signer not referenced in the link above was Richard Mayo and he is noted below):

Thomas Manton - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
http://www.puritanboard.com/f18/henry-langley-16180/
John Owen by Dr. Joel Beeke and Randall J. Pederson
http://www.puritanboard.com/f18/william-jenkyn-15304/
James Innes
Thomas Watson (c. 1620-1686) by Dr. Joel Beeke and Randall J. Pederson
http://www.puritanboard.com/f18/thomas-lye-16278/
Matthew Poole Project (About Poole)
http://www.puritanboard.com/f18/john-milward-16184/
John Chester
http://www.puritanboard.com/f18/george-cokayn-16534/
Monergism :: Matthew Mead (1629-1699)
http://www.puritanboard.com/f18/robert-franklyn-16528/
http://www.puritanboard.com/f18/thomas-doolittle-16182/
http://www.puritanboard.com/f24/about-thomas-vincent-3901/
http://www.puritanboard.com/f18/nathanael-vincent-16425/
John Ryther 
William Tomson
Nicolas Blaikie
http://www.puritanboard.com/f18/charles-morton-16177/
Edmund Calamy the Younger
http://www.puritanboard.com/f18/william-carslake-16429/
http://www.puritanboard.com/f18/james-janeway-16181/
http://www.puritanboard.com/f18/john-hickes-17798/
John Baker
http://www.puritanboard.com/f18/richard-daniel-mayo-14615/


----------



## N. Eshelman (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks! Keep the resources coming. BTW, is your library on librarything?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 28, 2008)

nleshelman said:


> Thanks! Keep the resources coming. BTW, is your library on librarything?



You're welcome! Shelfari, actually.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Aug 28, 2008)

Is there a link to it?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 28, 2008)

nleshelman said:


> Is there a link to it?



I'll send you a pm, brother.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 29, 2008)

Many of the signers of the 1673 Puritan Preface to the Scottish Metrical Psalter were also among the signers of the 1674 Epistle to the Reader for Thomas Vincent's Exposition of the Shorter Catechism.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 29, 2008)

I missed one name earlier:

http://www.puritanboard.com/f18/nicholas-blaikie-17541/


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 23, 2008)

John Ryther, English Congregationlist (c. 1634 - June 1681) was ejected in 1662 for nonconformity. He served time in prison twice for illegal preaching. He preached a funeral sermon for James Janeway, as well as _The Morning Seeker_ (1673), _A Plat for Mariners; or the Seaman's Preacher_ (1675) (later reprinted by John Newton), and _The Best Friend...or Christ's Awakening Call_ (1678) in addition to some sermons.


----------

